# What Annoys You Out There?



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

I was thinking about this today, as I am sitting in my tree stand, what are some of the things that just annoy the heck out of you? 

I’m going to start this off by stating the obvious, the most dreaded, the most hated, the most annoying and the number 1 nemesis of the whitetail hunter is squirrels! They annoy me and I just flat out can’t stand the sight of them. 

2nd on my list of annoyances is pileated woodpeckers. It never fails the minute I think I hear a deer walking they let out their obnoxious call and i can’t hear squat anymore!

These are just a couple of mine but what about you guys, what annoys you out there?


----------



## Abi13 (Mar 6, 2018)

Someone else telling me what deer to shoot. I was an equal partner on a deer lease and shot a great 3 1/2 year 10 point/ really a nine because he broke off his G3. Ended the friendship of 12+ years and I'm off the lease because they guy to this day says its a 2 1/2 year old. Dumb ****. I had it aged by a DNR biologist and gave them the tag to prove the age. I was told the Biologist was wrong. I can't stand this attitude.


----------



## Slimits (Jun 30, 2014)

Gun season, trespassers, slobs, hunters that use drugs or get drunk in the woods. (Ironic all these happen during gun season). 
And finally the current trend of our states dnr plan to seem to want to keep extending gun season and have no effort to improve deer hunting in michigan


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

The general mistreatment of the woods that you see on public land in Michigan. 

Cans, bottles, general junk dumped along the road. Torn and rutted up access roads, signs torn down, shattered glass everywhere. Dead deer tossed in a ditch. The list goes on and on.


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

People!


----------



## StevenJ (Feb 11, 2009)

vsmorgantown said:


> These are just a couple of mine but what about you guys, what annoys you out there?


Nothing so far in the last 13 years. Except it seems like it's been 13 years old for me for the last 3 years.

I'm not very good at the Grief Stages of Denial, Anger, Bargaining or Depression. I go right to Acceptance.


----------



## lil bluegill (Mar 11, 2017)

Right now the wind!


----------



## buckguts1970 (Dec 7, 2012)

When my finger breaks through the toilet paper.


----------



## ckosal (May 20, 2013)

Neighbors...not all of them.. just the ones who see hunting as a day on the calendar where you show up... ride your quad to your blind...get up and wander if you don't see things in the first 30 mins... and then shoot the first spike they see....only to later complain there are never any big bucks around... 

I am in the market for new property out there where the deer are born 3.5 years old with a minimum of 8 pts and grow from there. I love my place, but unfortunately at my place, where i hunt, they are born 1 day old and don't come out with 8 to 10 pts? And, i know this is hard to understand, but when you kill them when they are 1 year old with a single antler on each side, they generally struggle to grow 4 on each side after they have been field dressed and turned in to burger.


----------



## 6thMichCav (Nov 8, 2007)

1) Rain, especially rain with wind like we got Monday.
2) Heavy wind, especially heavy wind with rain like we got Monday.
3) Do you get the impression Monday’s weather annoys me? I even brought the pop up blind, and although I coped, saw no deer.
4) Getting busted by deer who saw me first. I hunt, like many, in thick woods where 50 yards is a long shot. The only deer I saw (Tuesday, for a total of 1.5 seconds) was “tail and feet” after I moved to take my hand out of my pocket. It had came down a trail that two hunters had traveled not 30 minutes before and “wasn’t supposed to be there.”
5). Not seeing deer.


----------



## waterwolf90 (Jan 7, 2013)

Guys who gotta tie a ribbon to a tree every five feet to find a stand 100yds into the woods.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Squirrels but specially those little red squirrels. I had a small bobcat come in last week and it had every single red squirrel squealing away for 3 hours straight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Objects that look like deer at prime time seem to piss me off too. F-you! You F-ing log!!


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Boardman Brookies said:


> Squirrels but specially those little red squirrels. I had a small bobcat come in last week and it had every single red squirrel squealing away for 3 hours straight.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


This is very annoying and bothersome, right at the very tip top of the list of annoyances, no doubt.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Abi13 said:


> Someone else telling me what deer to shoot. I was an equal partner on a deer lease and shot a great 3 1/2 year 10 point/ really a nine because he broke off his G3. Ended the friendship of 12+ years and I'm off the lease because they guy to this day says its a 2 1/2 year old. Dumb ****. I had it aged by a DNR biologist and gave them the tag to prove the age. I was told the Biologist was wrong. I can't stand this attitude.


Ya that’s not cool.


----------



## bansheejoel (Oct 15, 2009)

People that feel like they need to walk around all day during gun season. 

People that wait until the day before opener to sight in a gun.

The regulations in the state and being able to shoot anything that moves. 

Road “hunters”

Slob hunters


----------



## 6thMichCav (Nov 8, 2007)

More:

Bracken fern that flip flop in the breeze like a deer sliding its head over.

Beech leaves that wag back and forth like a doe’s tail.


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

StevenJ said:


> Nothing so far in the last 13 years. Except it seems like it's been 13 years old for me for the last 3 years.
> 
> I'm not very good at the Grief Stages of Denial, Anger, Bargaining or Depression. I go right to Acceptance.


I thought you were annoyed by imagining that you glowed like a blue man?


----------



## Lund Explorer (Jan 23, 2011)

Must be something wrong with me because I seldom if ever get upset when I'm in the woods. I'm always interested in everything going on around me.

When I feel the need to get annoyed, I can always come home and read some of the posters on here.


----------



## jrose (Aug 17, 2011)

buckguts1970 said:


> When my finger breaks through the toilet paper.


You have toilet paper?


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

BLM and ANTIFA


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

Neighbors making noise used to drive me nuts until I realized that the deer don't care. But out of the ordinary noise will bug me.
I have some complete inbreeds on one side of me that will unload their arsenal a few times a year, and they seem to get into the deer season spirit by doing it on opening day.
These are the ones that jammed the empty blow up sex doll box (Miss Vibramouth) on the top of their garbage 10 days before pick up.


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

Red squirrels and branches you can't see that deflect arrows.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## >WingIt< (Nov 16, 2011)

People who leave their tree stands out past March 1st on public land and use it as an excuse to claim “their spot or area”. A lot of guys leave them and don’t even hunt out of them, rather they use them to deter people and create a buffer zone. It’s infuriating and disrespectful. If you are one of those people then shame on you


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## waterwolf90 (Jan 7, 2013)

waterwolf90 said:


> Guys who gotta tie a ribbon to a tree every five feet to find a stand 100yds into the woods.


I just remembered a prank I pulled on one of those ribbon guys.
Not only did he have about 50 ribbons tied but he also left beer cans/ trash all over and cut several shooting lanes on state land.
I moved the ribbons to lead him in loop to back where he started.


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

StevenJ said:


> You can't catch me with that logic. It does annoy me (you got me) that they *can* see glowing blue reflectance in blaze orange...


That's a sign you're still in the denial stage that the hocus pocus you believed about deer reacting to glowing blue blobs isn't true. Once you come to terms with the fact that deer don't give a rip about orange vests you'll be able to progress to the acceptance stage. 

Go check out the local meat market and look at all those dead deer hanging there. Listen closely and you'll hear them whispering, "We didn't pay any attention to the guys in orange. Wish we had."


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

November Sunrise said:


> On Sunday morning a neighboring hunter to the east of my 24 year old son was set up in a huge blue ice fishing tent on the top of a hill. We think he set it up that morning but maybe it was there from the day before.
> 
> At about 11:30 the 24 year old and I, along with my youngest daughter, went and helped my 17 year old son drag out his buck. When we returned an hour later the blue tent was gone. There was much speculation of did the guy take the tent down or did it blow away? The question remains unanswered - the tent might be in his garage or it might be in the nearest fencerow 300 yards away.


Funny.
A much younger me put up a multi color patio umbrella one rainy opener.
Deer didn't stay away for some odd reason. Perhaps the activity in the woods , and the umbrella was not moving/ dogging them? Or , we were all simply blissfully ignorant.

I put off painting my blinds fabric window closures black to imitate the dark opened window openings when window flaps are lowered.
Deer seem to notice the black rectangles when I'm using the blind , vs. the consistent exterior color when the blind is closed up.
But....Deer pause to look at whatever seems to strike them as different. Allowing stationary shot opportunities. And all have relaxed after not finding movement. Far as I know anyways.

No , I'm not too annoyed debating if the paint is a sound visual idea. 
The weather when they almost got sprayed a while back hinted of lingering scent though. Or it may have been tried.
Things to ponder when sitting out there is all.


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

Chessieman said:


> Or two faced, illogical DNR, example:
> I am not going to dig up and paste their quotes,
> The upcoming plan to use crossbows in the UP for December " So people can get more use out of their equipment"
> The rules this year concerning Muzzle Loaders in zone 3
> " So the guy that only has a shotgun can get out" Yep, let's forget about the millions of dollars in ML that are now obsolete.


Now that someone can use a shotgun that makes their ML "obsolete?" 

LOL - how's that work?


----------



## >WingIt< (Nov 16, 2011)

Chessieman said:


> Or two faced, illogical DNR, example:
> I am not going to dig up and paste their quotes,
> The upcoming plan to use crossbows in the UP for December " So people can get more use out of their equipment"
> The rules this year concerning Muzzle Loaders in zone 3
> " So the guy that only has a shotgun can get out" Yep, let's forget about the millions of dollars in ML that are now obsolete.


I agree, what’s the point of having specific seasons if there not going to be specific anymore. Unfortunate 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## TriggerDiscipline (Sep 25, 2017)

Guys who hunt on the side of the road. Especially guys who hunt on the side of the road where they have to shoot across or down the road.


----------



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

Nothing really bothers me, except leaf blowers. My struggle with them is well-documented. I don't deer hunt public land, except once in a bluemoon like this coming weekend in Emmett Co, so I don't have any first-hand objections to other hunters. To me, sitting in a blind and watching nature happen is amazing. I do fight boredom some times, but boredom makes the exciting times more exciting.


----------



## TriggerDiscipline (Sep 25, 2017)

LabtechLewis said:


> How about when you get your gun up and at-the-ready on opening morning, only to realize the true identity of the "lost fawn" making it's way past your stand.
> 
> View attachment 604265
> 
> ...


Man, it would be hard for me not to shoot that. I love mutton.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Lund Explorer said:


> Must be something wrong with me because I seldom if ever get upset when I'm in the woods. I'm always interested in everything going on around me.
> 
> When I feel the need to get annoyed, I can always come home and read some of the posters on here.


Nothing? How about a baying bloodhound on the heals of a booner screaming by your stand at 100mph? That’s annoying.


----------



## Slimits (Jun 30, 2014)

The only thing more terrible than the idea to remove muzloader season from zone 3 is gretchin


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

All you flatlanders passing on deer that are big woods trophies.


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

vsmorgantown said:


> Objects that look like deer at prime time seem to piss me off too. F-you! You F-ing log!!


Glad it's not just a me problem.


----------



## brookie1 (Jan 26, 2011)

Anything left on state land for any reason. Leave it as you found it.


----------



## Slick Trick40 (Nov 25, 2012)

Only other humans annoy me. Nothing in nature does


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

November Sunrise said:


> Now that someone can use a shotgun that makes their ML "obsolete?"
> 
> LOL - how's that work?


I will be using my .450 rather than my $1200 new RUM. How do you think the sales on ML are going down in zone 3? How many years are those supplies going to be sitting on the shelf? Why go through all the hassle with a ML, no offence to the Encore crowd. The rest of the state will be next, I bet my DNR to your queen witch!


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

November Sunrise said:


> Now that someone can use a shotgun that makes their ML "obsolete?"
> 
> LOL - how's that work?


Technically, muzzle loaders have been "obsolete" for a very long time. We just keep using them for the novelty of it.


----------



## >WingIt< (Nov 16, 2011)

People who think this is ok...


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Whitetail1 (Oct 17, 2008)

When I drop something from the stand and have to go back down to get it.


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

Chessieman said:


> I will be using my .450 rather than my $1200 new RUM. How do you think the sales on ML are going down in zone 3? How many years are those supplies going to be sitting on the shelf? Why go through all the hassle with a ML, no offence to the Encore crowd. The rest of the state will be next, I bet my DNR to your queen witch!


I'm going to go way out on a limb and guess that most people who would have hunted with a ML already have one. And that sales of non ML categories probably go up if ML goes down. 

This regulation has already been in place for several years in some SLP counties and it hasn't made an ounce of impact on the ML season experience. Getting all worked up about it is much ado about nothing.


----------



## Badfishmi (Oct 28, 2012)

When I get a mile into public and realize the walk was so easy because I forgot my sticks. Forgot my platform. Forgot my backpack with ropes. My lapse in thinking is what annoys me.


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

Nostromo said:


> Technically, muzzle loaders have been "obsolete" for a very long time. We just keep using them for the novelty of it.


Never could make any sense of why someone would choose to use a ML during firearm season and thus not be able to see how a deer reacts post shot.


----------



## In_the_sticks (Nov 9, 2007)

People who never learned to point their barrels DOWN. That was a sure way to make sure you never hunted our property again.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Someone that puts down someone’s deer because it doesn’t meet ther stander


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Especially if it’s a kids deer or new hunter


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

Squeaky tree stands


----------



## Big Skip (Sep 1, 2010)

Neighbors that ride their quad to the blind, leave it running while baiting illegally. New people leasing and now set up in my back pocket driving quad around looking for deer an hour before dark. I could keep going. Looking for a new lease for next year.

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Lying blue jays.


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

Slimits said:


> Gun season, trespassers, slobs, hunters that use drugs or get drunk in the woods. (Ironic all these happen during gun season).
> And finally the current trend of our states dnr plan to seem to want to keep extending gun season and have no effort to improve deer hunting in michigan


I must have missed something. So you're saying there are no trespassers, slobs, drunks or drug addicts during bow season? You're messing around right?


----------



## In_the_sticks (Nov 9, 2007)

retired dundo said:


> Especially if it’s a kids deer or new hunter


The ONLY time I've ever yelled at someone getting a deer is when we specifically told them, "No buttons. MAKE SURE YOU KNOW IT'S A DOE." Then they drag out a button buck the size of our dog. Otherwise, you can't eat the horns, so fill your tag you paid for and put that meat in the freezer.


----------



## christophermpollard (Mar 9, 2009)

The thing that pisses me off the most is the guy who gets up half hour after sun up reeking like beer and deer camp, stumbles out the his stump, lights a cig, and ends up shooting a 10 point. I've heard that song to many times.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

When I accidentally piss on my boots.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## GATORGETTER (Jan 31, 2008)

Prairie dogging in a climber.....


----------



## Big CC (Mar 30, 2010)

When someone posts a cam pic in the “Tresspassers!” thread and I can’t help them by identifying the individual. It is surprising that I am so bothered by trespassing since I don’t have any “major” issues with it on my place, but I just can’t imagine the nerve of some people.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

GATORGETTER said:


> Prairie dogging in a climber.....


Kind of like when you get all your gear on. Several layers. Then the turtle pokes his head out.


----------



## Lund Explorer (Jan 23, 2011)

vsmorgantown said:


> Nothing? How about a baying bloodhound on the heals of a booner screaming by your stand at 100mph? That’s annoying.
> View attachment 604289


Nice looking hound.. Maybe I should put some Milk Bones in my day pack.


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Guys who post on LFTS thread that aren’t actually on the stand! (I don’t care what your kid is doing or what you had for lunch). 

Windmill construction traffic. It’s just about ruined our deer hunting up to this point. I’m hoping December brings better days and less humans. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

Hasn’t happened yet, but the morning I don’t wake up and can’t go deer hunting or fishing. I swear some on here don’t realize ...................


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

christophermpollard said:


> The thing that pisses me off the most is the guy who gets up half hour after sun up reeking like beer and deer camp, stumbles out the his stump, lights a cig, and ends up shooting a 10 point. I've heard that song to many times.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


???????? How do you hunt?


----------



## Former grunt (Feb 26, 2018)

I swear my buddy is walking biologist/dna lab, he can tell any deers age on the hoof, no tooth rings needed to be counted. He can also score racks no measurement tape needed and all his deer are big bodied even if it has spots and milk dripping outta it's mouth. It's annoying so we just mess with him nowadays.


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

christophermpollard said:


> The thing that pisses me off the most is the guy who gets up half hour after sun up reeking like beer and deer camp, stumbles out the his stump, lights a cig, and ends up shooting a 10 point. I've heard that song to many times.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


. Prime time in the morning is about a half hour after daybreak and the next hour or so. A lesson to learn? Or the kid who just walks out to the woods, sits down anywhere and shoots the biggest buck of the year for a county. A lesson here? These happen way too often not to consider why


----------



## TheCrawdad (May 9, 2009)

News flash here. For the guys lamenting the muzzleloader rule, relax. You can still use your muzzleloader. I'll be using my 450. Why would you care what another guy chooses to use? Did I miss something?


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Neighbors set up on the property line on 3 sides of our woodlot. Their stink really has a long term negative affect on movement and also reduces areas worth putting effort into.


----------



## Baybum (Jan 9, 2008)

TheCrawdad said:


> News flash here. For the guys lamenting the muzzleloader rule, relax. You can still use your muzzleloader. I'll be using my 450. Why would you care what another guy chooses to use? Did I miss something?


For public land it means likely a lot more people will be out. Those people will also have more then one round now. For me its a safety issue. Muzzy season with less hunters and all of them with one shot only i feel pretty safe in the public woods. Now idk. I have always skipped regular firearms on public but i get at least a couple sits in during muzzy. Thats the reason for me at least. Don't mean to derail thread, just wanted to answer this question.

Sent from my SM-A716U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Chromelander (Oct 1, 2011)

Trail cams that don't work! I don't know how may times that's happened. I gave up on relying on them. It is what it is.


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

1. The dnr changing our "muzzleloader" season to a second gun season.
2. Heading into the woods on public land and having some mofo park right next to me to hunt when there isn't another car for a mile or two. Then having the guy walk all around right at prime time through the red hot scrape line that I have left alone waiting on the right wind.


----------



## JasonSlayer (Aug 4, 2009)

sniper said:


> Guys who post on LFTS thread that aren’t actually on the stand! (I don’t care what your kid is doing or what you had for lunch).
> 
> Windmill construction traffic. It’s just about ruined our deer hunting up to this point. I’m hoping December brings better days and less humans.
> 
> ...


Kinda like fb, I really dont need to know that stuff either. On a good note I can see the mills from prattville rd so they have to be close to finishing up. Looks like they went alot farther south then I thought. Culbert rd maybe?


----------



## BlackRhino (Feb 21, 2005)

QDMAMAN said:


> BLM and ANTIFA


...and Big Gretch

Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackRhino (Feb 21, 2005)

>WingIt< said:


> View attachment 604305
> 
> People who think this is ok...
> 
> ...


I wouldn't be standing snapping pics, sasquatch may just show up back home. Yikes!

Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh (Oct 16, 2005)

Not seeing deer! I have big list in 2020! lol But since it’s deer hunting, not seeing deer sucks! Really really disguring!


----------



## Captain of the 4-C's (Sep 11, 2003)

7 layers of clothes on in this cooler weather with only a 3 layer wizer. And to top if off - making sure to wiz downwind only now. One of these days I know I'll spook a deer doing a 180 to aim downwind.


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

When I make a mistake and wound a deer, it's the worst feeling.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Trespassing annoys me the most. I primarily hunt suburbia so I am used to mowers, dogs, leaf blowers etc. Cannot stand when they cannot stay in their subdivision yard and decide to venture out into the woods that they dont own.



Baybum said:


> For public land it means likely a lot more people will be out. Those people will also have more then one round now. For me its a safety issue. Muzzy season with less hunters and all of them with one shot only i feel pretty safe in the public woods. Now idk. I have always skipped regular firearms on public but i get at least a couple sits in during muzzy. Thats the reason for me at least. Don't mean to derail thread, just wanted to answer this question.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A716U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


In the CWD areas I have not seen more people out in public during the 2nd firearm season


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

mjh4 said:


> Red squirrels and branches you can't see that deflect arrows.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Beech trees are the worst!


----------



## Trunkslammer (May 22, 2013)

Work.... it really messes with my hunting schedule.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Still sweating my ass off walking to my stand even though, “I dressed light.” Annoying!


----------



## xebadir (Oct 16, 2020)

Haven't spent long enough to get truly annoyed by anything, but the Cigarette Butts and Trash. God damn clean up your mess.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Don’t think anyone said this yet but, coyotes.


----------



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

Everything posted in this thread and then some -

The person walking out to their spot right past you, 10 minutes before daylight with a big lantern.

Going to one of your spots only to find out it has been clear cut.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

In_the_sticks said:


> The ONLY time I've ever yelled at someone getting a deer is when we specifically told them, "No buttons. MAKE SURE YOU KNOW IT'S A DOE." Then they drag out a button buck the size of our dog. Otherwise, you can't eat the horns, so fill your tag you paid for and put that meat in the freezer.


Ya I agree about button bucks if they are told and showed how to tell


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

wpmisport said:


> Everything posted in this thread and then some -
> 
> The person walking out to their spot right past you, 10 minutes before daylight with a big lantern.
> 
> Going to one of your spots only to find out it has been clear cut.


Haha I’d love to see someone walking out with a big lantern 10 minutes before legal. I don’t know why but the thought of that just cracks me up!


----------



## Goinpostal83 (Nov 12, 2020)

My neighbor that drives his truck across the field through the woods and 10 ft from one of 2 blinds every day the entire season.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

That damn little mouse that plays cat n mouse with you in the blind first thing in the morn8ng when you don’t want to illuminate everything. Once it get s light you never see the dam thing again People that litter. I hate that so much.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

vsmorgantown said:


> Haha I’d love to see someone walking out with a big lantern 10 minutes before legal. I don’t know why but the thought of that just cracks me up!


Great thread billy. Need these things to lighten things up during these trying times.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

sparky18181 said:


> Great thread billy. Need these things to lighten things up during these trying times.


We use them big ole lanterns or hand held torches soaked in seal grease in the Alaskan bush.


----------



## Brian W. (Dec 10, 2002)

Making a fresh coffee "to go" in the morning, only to realise that I left it by the toaster after I'm 5 miles down the road.


----------



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

vsmorgantown said:


> Haha I’d love to see someone walking out with a big lantern 10 minutes before legal. I don’t know why but the thought of that just cracks me up!


Unfortunately I had it happen once. A guy and his girl friend, I whistled at them and waved them on by. It wasn't to bad after they left, had deer come right on by my spot.


----------



## 131north (Mar 2, 2010)

I'd say trailcam pics in the LFTS threads. Yep, I assume there are nice deer out there, why the hell else would you be hunting.


----------



## Mole Hill (Jul 15, 2020)

Besides the direction the world is heading towards and we are willing to follow I can deal with the rest.


----------



## deernutz (Jan 18, 2009)

Trash left on public in woods, parking lots, roadside, gun range

Reflective tacks and orange flagging make me ragey. I hate em....want to take em down every time I see them (I do if they are rusty or old and throw em in my pocket). If you can’t get to a stand by memory/phone/compass then I question if you should be out there. But if you do use them, take em down at the end of the season.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Baybum (Jan 9, 2008)

wpmisport said:


> Unfortunately I had it happen once. A guy and his girl friend, I whistled at them and waved them on by. It wasn't to bad after they left, had deer come right on by my spot.


All you can do is crack up lol. I had the exact same thing happen. I flashed em, whistled, caw cawwed etc. Still passed me at like 25 yards far off any trail. They seemed to be all smiles and were quiet at least. I probably made more of a scene then them. I whispered good luck. Saw deer shortly after too. I try like hell to avoid other hunters on public but I'm never mad when I do run into someone, except for the very few that act like they own the place or something. 95% are the coolest people I've ever met and are trying to do the same as me.

Sent from my SM-A716U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

Dropping something from my stand. No matter how insignificant it may be, I have to go down and get it.


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

Many guys have issues


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

60+MPH wind gusts, blinding rain squalls, that tree that falls not far behind your blind and the racket those wind turbines make.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

DecoySlayer said:


> 60+MPH wind gusts, blinding rain squalls, *that tree that falls not far behind your blind* and the racket those wind turbines make.


Had that happen Sunday. After hearing/seeing some trees come down on a different property while meeting for lunch, I looked around for some potential candidates upon return to my blind. I had one widow maker to the west, but figured the big maple would provide some cover. The wind was blowing all morning and the dead hanger was barely moving, so I figured it was tied up pretty solidly. Then around 330 or 400p, the biggest gust of the day came and, as I grabbed the tent wall to prevent lift-off, I heard that tree starting to fall! I had my back up against the door to hide my silouette, so dove to the opposite side of the blind. Tree just missed. I had to break some branches just to get out the zipper door!


























I also forgot to add coffee to my percolator Monday morning. Imagine my surprise and disappointment when I went to fill my thermos in haste, needing to make up time while running late, and saw steaming hot water pour from the pot! :rant:

Did I mention I misplaced my black GAP hunting hat for a couple days?!? That was driving me crazy. Found it behind my ozone tote. Duh.

And ended up with a japanese barberry picker 1/8" into my thumb near the nail after clearing "one last bramble" Sunday noon.

It's been a rough two weeks.


----------



## birdshooter (Jan 7, 2006)

Pant legs that bunch up while putting boots on annoys the shat out of me along with other bunched up clothing


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

LabtechLewis said:


> Had that happen Sunday. After hearing/seeing some trees come down on a different property while meeting for lunch, I looked around for some potential candidates upon return to my blind. I had one widow maker to the west, but figured the big maple would provide some cover. The wind was blowing all morning and the dead hanger was barely moving, so I figured it was tied up pretty solidly. Then around 330 or 400p, the biggest gust of the day came and, as I grabbed the tent wall to prevent lift-off, I heard that tree starting to fall! I had my back up against the door to hide my silouette, so dove to the opposite side of the blind. Tree just missed. I had to break some branches just to get out the zipper door!
> 
> View attachment 604563
> 
> ...



You got lucky! The one that fell by me was not that close, still, darn near caused a mess in my pants


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

131north said:


> I'd say trailcam pics in the LFTS threads. Yep, I assume there are nice deer out there, why the hell else would you be hunting.


I never dont like looking at racks. I can't see why that would bother someone. If they had an encounter with a buck and are showing which one, or are after a particular deer, I can't see how thats bothersome. Do women that wear too few of clothes annoy you too?


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

LabtechLewis said:


> Did I mention I misplaced my black GAP hunting hat for a couple days?!? That was driving me crazy. Found it behind my ozone tote. Duh.


Huh, I didn't know The Gap sold hunting hats. Never been there so I wouldn't know what they'd have any way.


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

LabtechLewis said:


> Had that happen Sunday. After hearing/seeing some trees come down on a different property while meeting for lunch, I looked around for some potential candidates upon return to my blind. I had one widow maker to the west, but figured the big maple would provide some cover. The wind was blowing all morning and the dead hanger was barely moving, so I figured it was tied up pretty solidly. Then around 330 or 400p, the biggest gust of the day came and, as I grabbed the tent wall to prevent lift-off, I heard that tree starting to fall! I had my back up against the door to hide my silouette, so dove to the opposite side of the blind. Tree just missed. I had to break some branches just to get out the zipper door!
> 
> View attachment 604563
> 
> ...


Guy I knew from my high school days wasn't as lucky as you (per a friend that posted it on her facebook page). 

https://www.tributearchive.com/obituaries/18981585/Kevin-Ballard

I had a huge tree come down about 20 yards from my tent when I was camping years ago. I stay out of the woods when winds start whipping these days.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Peeing out side when it's cold while having a bunch of layers on and I have to go real bad. That's annoying but not as bad as peeing on my jacket tail that I didn't get out of the way in time.
God didn't bless me with a large brain either.


----------



## Gone_Hunting (Sep 22, 2013)

>WingIt< said:


> View attachment 604305
> 
> People who think this is ok...
> 
> ...


I cant be the only one who thinks that is pretty sweet..


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

131north said:


> I'd say trailcam pics in the LFTS threads. Yep, I assume there are nice deer out there, why the hell else would you be hunting.


This is an open and frank discussion on what annoys us. Good for you, get this s*** off your chest.


----------



## JS714 (Oct 8, 2020)

I have a new one...seeing more trees fall than deer on opening day. What a wind!


----------



## Vicious Fishous (Sep 12, 2006)

Getting texts or pics from my wife who works from home, of big bucks frolicking carelessly around my blinds, stands, or chasing does... while I’m stuck at work.
Big smart does, busting me up wind 
Poison ivy
Litter
Trespassing 
Disrespect for our outdoors 
Poaching 
These are a few of my(least) favorite things....


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

FREEPOP said:


> Huh, I didn't know The Gap sold hunting hats. Never been there so I wouldn't know what they'd have any way.


They do at garage sales. Think it was $1. It's an ideal product. Hat-tip to Q for the milkweed holder.










And, in other news, Scooby Doo is dead. Co-Op member and church friend killed it Halloween morning 1/2 mile away. I had pics in our clover that morning before dawn. Said it was well over 200#. That does not annoy me. Glad she got it. Great buck. Now seeking his buddy Scissors (a no-show for weeks) or an unsub.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

TK81 said:


> Guy I knew from my high school days wasn't as lucky as you (per a friend that posted it on her facebook page).
> 
> https://www.tributearchive.com/obituaries/18981585/Kevin-Ballard
> 
> I had a huge tree come down about 20 yards from my tent when I was camping years ago. I stay out of the woods when winds start whipping these days.


God rest his soul. Yeah, I know I thought it through ahead of time (in terms of scoping out potential risks), but nature is unforgiving. Looking back on it, probably should have totally bailed and found a better option. If that tree would have hit me, it would have broken something.


----------



## textox (Jan 30, 2020)

TK81 said:


> Guy I knew from my high school days wasn't as lucky as you (per a friend that posted it on her facebook page).
> 
> https://www.tributearchive.com/obituaries/18981585/Kevin-Ballard
> 
> I had a huge tree come down about 20 yards from my tent when I was camping years ago. I stay out of the woods when winds start whipping these days.


Have 2 popup blinds that were up in August 1 watching an Apple tree that has been a great spot with 2 buck kills + a doe last year.The other blind is in a woods with lots of blow downs that were Scotch Pines planted in 1963.This is a major travel corridor for deer when ag. fields to the south have been gleened bare.There are several drive ways west of that spot that go to homes to the north all 1/4 mi.long as they are narrow 10ac. sites.I observed a neighbor smashing Pumpkins adjacent to his drive way,knowing he would be hunting that spot i did not hunt that blind,luck was on my side as that blind took a direct hit from a tree the 60 mph.wind toppled smashing the plastic lawn chair into more pieces that i could carry.I most likely would not be typing this now had i been in that chair,Karma? Luck?or Gods divine providence?.....


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

Whining hunters complaining of others methods and kills.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

A doe that will not stop snorting. It’s going on right now! I think she saw me typing this.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Getting busted by fawns


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

brushbuster said:


> Getting busted by fawns


Some of my favorite memories, from my hunting days, was getting busted by deer, or ducks, etc., I still chuckle over them. Great campfire stories.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

brushbuster said:


> Getting busted by fawns


I know it’s so embarrassing I seldom share that with my buddies. Nothing like a button busting you on the draw.


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

vsmorgantown said:


> I was thinking about this today, as I am sitting in my tree stand, what are some of the things that just annoy the heck out of you?
> 
> I’m going to start this off by stating the obvious, the most dreaded, the most hated, the most annoying and the number 1 nemesis of the whitetail hunter is squirrels! They annoy me and I just flat out can’t stand the sight of them.
> 
> ...


I have to disagree about the squirrels and wood peckers being annoying. They are one of the ways I can tell that it will be a good deer hunting day.

I hunt mainly from a bucket seat in front of a tree. My main annoyance hunting is when I can't position the bucket either level or tilted back against the tree I want. If it is tilted even a little forward it is a miserable day hunting.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Tilden Hunter said:


> I have to disagree about the squirrels and wood peckers being annoying. They are one of the ways I can tell that it will be a good deer hunting day.
> 
> I hunt mainly from a bucket seat in front of a tree. My main annoyance hunting is when I can't position the bucket either level or tilted back against the tree I want. If it is tilted even a little forward it is a miserable day hunting.


I love those critters don’t get me wrong. I enjoy watching both at my bird feeders and suet cake I just need them to shut up at prime time. 
And yes bring uncomfortable is annoying.


----------



## bobsbeads (Jan 19, 2014)

deernutz said:


> Trash left on public in woods, parking lots, roadside, gun range
> 
> Reflective tacks and orange flagging make me ragey. I hate em....want to take em down every time I see them (I do if they are rusty or old and throw em in my pocket). If you can’t get to a stand by memory/phone/compass then I question if you should be out there. But if you do use them, take em down at the end of the season.
> 
> ...


Don’t forget to take down the ladder stands they leave to .


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## bobsbeads (Jan 19, 2014)

mjh4 said:


> When I accidentally piss on my boots.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## bobsbeads (Jan 19, 2014)

How about when you piss on your boots , and realize 3 days later YOU GOT INTO SOME POISEN IVY


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

bobsbeads said:


> How about when you piss on your boots , and realize 3 days later YOU GOT INTO SOME POISEN IVY


That situation is going to create several annoying days.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

JS714 said:


> I have a new one...seeing more trees fall than deer on opening day. What a wind!


Merely annoying or down right pucker factor scary? FM


----------



## unclecbass (Sep 29, 2005)

property line hunters, that seem to always turn into tresspassers


----------



## JS714 (Oct 8, 2020)

Forest Meister said:


> Merely annoying or down right pucker factor scary? FM


Well...they certainly had my attention. Especially the one that I saw drop starting from my right window, all the way across about half of the front window, about 30 feet out from my tower blind. I actually opened the door to ensure the blind wasn't in the line of fire from any more like that. I was given a hint on my way in that it was pretty bad as I had to walk over (or under) 6 trees across my trail in the dark on opening morning. But, I sat all day and left my blind in the dark also...so I didn't really know the full impact until the next day when I went back in to camp at 11am in the light. There were easily a hundred trees down within eye sight of the trail. Most are dead Ash that need to come down anyway...but a nice winter day when I'm not around would be preferred!


----------



## JohnnyB87 (Sep 27, 2018)

LabtechLewis said:


> Had that happen Sunday. After hearing/seeing some trees come down on a different property while meeting for lunch, I looked around for some potential candidates upon return to my blind. I had one widow maker to the west, but figured the big maple would provide some cover. The wind was blowing all morning and the dead hanger was barely moving, so I figured it was tied up pretty solidly. Then around 330 or 400p, the biggest gust of the day came and, as I grabbed the tent wall to prevent lift-off, I heard that tree starting to fall! I had my back up against the door to hide my silouette, so dove to the opposite side of the blind. Tree just missed. I had to break some branches just to get out the zipper door!
> 
> View attachment 604563
> 
> ...


Had that happen to me on a camping trip. Wind and rain came in, so we decided to pack up the tent and get out of there. Not a minute after we get the tent in the bag a tree falls right over where the tent was. Helps to get lucky from time to time. Glad that bastard didn't fall on ya!


----------



## JohnnyB87 (Sep 27, 2018)

Vicious Fishous said:


> Getting texts or pics from my wife who works from home, of big bucks frolicking carelessly around my blinds, stands, or chasing does... while I’m stuck at work.
> Big smart does, busting me up wind
> Poison ivy
> Litter
> ...


Yes, big smart does. I get so mad getting blown at, especially when they just stand there and keep blowing and blowing. Took my girlfriend for her first hunt this year and got blown at a bunch, she thought it was cool. I was not amused.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Wolves annoy me. There is nothing you can do about it kind of like the weather.


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

on a call said:


> Many guys have issues


Well then, just because you're not paranoid doesn't mean they're not after you too...


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

1) Not seeing deer.
2) Not seeing deer.
3) Trashy slobs
4) Not seeing deer.
5) Not seeing deer.


----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

brushbuster said:


> Peeing out side when it's cold while having a bunch of layers on and I have to go real bad. That's annoying but not as bad as peeing on my jacket tail that I didn't get out of the way in time.
> God didn't bless me with a large brain either.


Reminded me of a Lk Mi fishing day in a 16ft V-bottom, cold and windy spring day. My BIL's friend was trying to piss out the front of the boat and was pissing on his cloths everywhere except in the lake, I asked "whats the problem 4" of cloths and only 3" of pecker?"


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

Spartan88 said:


> Well then, just because you're not paranoid doesn't mean they're not after you too...


They are not after me...they might be after everyone else though...so I have to watch out for them.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Leaky boots
I swear I have had the worst luck with my boots leaking this year. Knee high boots, hip boots, waders. Damnit man, I hate leaky boots


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

3 days of hunting and I saw zero deer. Today I took my time having breakfast and took the time to prepare a stew for dinner in the slow cooker to braise all day while I'm out hunting. 

Get to my ground blind and there are deer tracks in the snow less than 5 feet from where I sit in the blind. They were fresh too. I felt like I missed my opportunity. - Bummer. Big time...


----------



## 131north (Mar 2, 2010)

Ieatshrooms said:


> I never dont like looking at racks. I can't see why that would bother someone. If they had an encounter with a buck and are showing which one, or are after a particular deer, I can't see how thats bothersome. Do women that wear too few of clothes annoy you too?


Ha! No, I'm cool with that! I like a good rack - I guess when it's LIVE from the stand it feels like a bad luck thing more than anything. Just like the women with too few clothes, I guess it doesn't hurt to look though. You've changed my mind!


----------



## Swamphound (Oct 9, 2001)

Terminal velocity acorns bouncing off of my hunting house. 75-degree weather, shortly followed by 60 mph winds and horizontal rain. Loud snacks...I don't want to repackage everything..try opening a bag of combo's quietly in the woods. Mice in the roof of the hunting house. Squeaky chairs and or tree stands. Worms wiping out a few hundred dollars of apple trees. Trying to put a waterhole in a clay food plot. Ticks...I hate those things with a passion. Werewolves...did not know they were a problem in Michigan, but we got one next to our property in Clare County. When this thing howls, it makes your blood run cold, it is not a coyote..we have those as well. The price of silver bullets...see the previous comment about werewolves.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

The weather i am able to adapt to. What bothered me was traffic noise. I have a spot that is probably only 300 yds off of a main road that alot of locals use to go to work on weekdays. This spot is state land clear cut area that is fairly overlooked by most. It flat out produces deer. I have hunted this particular 7 of the last 10 years and it has produced 5 bucks 2 1/2 yrs old or older. Also shot a bear in this same spot. The 3 yrs I didnt hunt it for gun season another hunter moved in and set up a tent blind. He shot 2 bucks. 

The problem with this spot is non stop cars heading to work. They sound insanely loud and you can hear them coming down the road over a mile away. The sound carries in the clearcut extremely. Drives me nuts with car after car going by 65mph. I hunted 3 days sun up til sundown and saw 3 bucks there passing a 3pt and 6pt. Day 3 I took a nice 10pt At 10 am....so i got over it!


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

PunyTrout said:


> 3 days of hunting and I saw zero deer. Today I took my time having breakfast and took the time to prepare a stew for dinner in the slow cooker to braise all day while I'm out hunting.
> 
> Get to my ground blind and there are deer tracks in the snow less than 5 feet from where I sit in the blind. They were fresh too. I felt like I missed my opportunity. - Bummer. Big time...


In a similar vein, I hate coming back to the truck after a long day of seeing nothing to find it surrounded by fresh deer tracks.


----------



## Timberdoodle2 (Jan 6, 2015)

had a disturbing day tuesday, was having breakfast with my brother near some state land. heard 3 fast shots then a forth.. as i was leaving drove down the road and saw what the commotion was. there were 3 guys mid thirtys to forty and they were gutting 3 fawns next to the road. in my area our deer herd still hasnt come back from the ehd die off and yet they are allowing 10 doe permits and and the buck tags work for anything as well.. this year was light and next year isnt very promising with many people trying to feed there families.


----------



## textox (Jan 30, 2020)

Stepping on an unseen branch, the unmistakable sound when chambering a round into 
my old Remington 760 pump,a sudden wind shift, a car driving by with mega bass on 110 decibel volume , a squeeky chair, the smell of your morning coffee when you have to take a leak,rice burner turbo cars banging through the gears, and that,s just a few
of the more annoying ones that come to mind...


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Traffic is annoying but it doesn't bother the deer. I used to set about 40 yards from the road because there was a bunch of runways that came into one to cross that road. It was a super good good spot until the property was sold. I would watch deer get almost to the road then turn around and walk back a bit and wait for a car to go past . They could hear the car before I did.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

PunyTrout said:


> 3 days of hunting and I saw zero deer. Today I took my time having breakfast and took the time to prepare a stew for dinner in the slow cooker to braise all day while I'm out hunting.
> 
> Get to my ground blind and there are deer tracks in the snow less than 5 feet from where I sit in the blind. They were fresh too. I felt like I missed my opportunity. - Bummer. Big time...


Remember when I said this yesterday? 

Well today I checked the trailcam and now I feel sick.

Check it out: yesterday at 9:16am 












A nice buck...  :sad:


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

That's why trail cameras annoy me. I don't want to know who was there when I was at the house.


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

Aholes who steal trail cameras. Had one stolen earlier this year and i put a hex on the dude. Imagine my glee when I saw the truck of the guy who I am pretty sure stole it stuck in the ditch opening day near the spot! Karma baby! I only wish he was standing there as I drove past him without stopping.


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

Ieatshrooms said:


> People!


----------



## motdean (Oct 23, 2011)

November 30.

(Yeah, I know that you can hunt through January, but November 30th has always been a melancholy dayt of the year....)


----------



## Milosh (Dec 28, 2018)

Slick Trick40 said:


> Only other humans annoy me. Nothing in nature does


Mosquitos & ticks?


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

I get real tired of people always saying that I am lucky, I work harder than anyone I know at deer hunting, and I get how I have a golden horseshoe in my pocket, or I am a magnet of nice bucks. Gets real old and makes me not want to share my bucks. I stopped posting my game camera pics a long time ago. Just gets old I guess.


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

mich buckmaster said:


> I get real tired of people always saying that I am lucky, I work harder than anyone I know at deer hunting, and I get how I have a golden horseshoe in my pocket, or I am a magnet of nice bucks. Gets real old and makes me not want to share my bucks. I stopped posting my game camera pics a long time ago. Just gets old I guess.


I'd say you were lucky to be taught self responsibility.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Nothing......life's to short


----------



## Scandiacus (Oct 11, 2017)

waterwolf90 said:


> Guys who gotta tie a ribbon to a tree every five feet to find a stand 100yds into the woods.


And then leave those ribbons tied there for years to come, long after the stand is gone! This weekend I came home with a pocketful of crusty old ribbons that some long-forgotten hunter left littered on public land.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

Tried posting a rut daniels gif but apparently it contains "inappropriate content" now thats some annoying crap there. :lol:


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

Whitetail_hunter said:


> Tried posting a rut daniels gif but apparently it contains "inappropriate content" now thats some annoying crap there. :lol:


----------



## Milosh (Dec 28, 2018)

When you get that tickle in the back of your throat that makes you cough uncontrollably. It always seems to happen on those first calm frosty mornings of the season.


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

That is why I like to take a small bottle of Blackberry Brandy that you buy in those "airplane" bottles. Stops it instantly.


----------



## Big CC (Mar 30, 2010)

Guys that take selfie’s with their dead deer.
Maybe it is just a sign of me getting old (I’m a 44-yr old fart now) but that seems totally ridiculous.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

Scandiacus said:


> And then leave those ribbons tied there for years to come, long after the stand is gone! This weekend I came home with a pocketful of crusty old ribbons that some long-forgotten hunter left littered on public land.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


I used a LOT of ribbons this year when tracking my bow shot buck. After I found it a much younger man, and his 8 year old son, came out to help me drag and gut it. 

The son wanted SO much to be part of the process, so I had him collect all of the ribbons I had used to mark blood drops. He had a grin on his face a mile wide. I feel I did two good deeds at once.


----------



## Pete R (Jan 14, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## MasterBaiters (Jul 13, 2017)

Big CC said:


> Guys that take selfie’s with their dead deer.
> Maybe it is just a sign of me getting old (I’m a 44-yr old fart now) but that seems totally ridiculous.


Selfies make me wonder what type of self absorbed creature iam dealing with,and iam 71,lol.


----------



## LooksMoosey (Aug 29, 2015)

The fact that I have to put in for my vacation days 6-8 months in advance and always seem to hit the worst weather days possible for hunting.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Did it for years but it was still better than being at work.


----------



## cb2176 (May 2, 2015)

Being stuck at work.... meanwhile OGB posts daily his different stand locations... grrrrrr.

Lol.


----------



## Big Tuna (Mar 29, 2017)

What pisses me off ( pun intended ) is when my piss bottle cools down too fast when I'm trying to warm my hands .


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

I hope you didn't miss the hole in one!


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

Do


pescadero said:


> Probably because the previous two times they gave the "green light" it turned out they were just trying to violate the endangered species act, and the courts shot them down because wolves didn't actually meet the qualifications to be de-listed.


All they needed was 200 wolves in Michigan and the upper Great Lakes region, which we have exceeded for 20 plus years now. That was the delisting goal. We probs ly have 10 times that number now. It got shot down purely due to an antihunting federal judge.


----------



## twiliter (Jan 9, 2009)

Slimits said:


> Never was until our states elected official took away our god given right and freedom to fish. Im sure alot of people suddenly became “political”. She made it political


People that get political on this site...again ...and moderators that don’t enforce it. Time to get the three strike rule going again apparently. This is a deer hunting site take your political bs to another site please.


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

Trophy Specialist said:


> Do
> 
> All they needed was 200 wolves in Michigan and the upper Great Lakes region, which we have exceeded for 20 plus years now. That was the delisting goal. We probs ly have 10 times that number now. It got shot down purely due to an antihunting federal judge.


No, they needed a sustainable population in all of the Western Great Lakes Population Segment... and they didn't have it.


USFWS tried to use the word ‘range’ in the phrase ‘significant portion of its range,’
to refer to the range in which the species currently exists, not to the historical range of the species where it once existed.

The courts have disagreed. Twice now. Population numbers are not the only thing that matter.


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

pescadero said:


> No, they needed a sustainable population in all of the Western Great Lakes Population Segment... and they didn't have it.
> 
> 
> USFWS tried to use the word ‘range’ in the phrase ‘significant portion of its range,’
> ...


You are sounding a lot like the PETA supporting judge with your arguements. Are you a member?


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

It really annoys me when anti hunting and anti fishing jackwagons come on here in disguise and their inflamatory views and opinions are allowed on this site.


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

Trophy Specialist said:


> You are sounding a lot like the PETA supporting judge with your arguements. Are you a member?


No, I just understand what the law allows.

...and it's judges, plural. It was shot down twice.


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

Trophy Specialist said:


> You are sounding a lot like the PETA supporting judge with your arguements. Are you a member?


I didn't take that as him expressing his opinion about the matter, more just of what the argument was in court. Relax.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

pescadero said:


> No, they needed a sustainable population in all of the Western Great Lakes Population Segment... and they didn't have it.
> 
> 
> USFWS tried to use the word ‘range’ in the phrase ‘significant portion of its range,’
> ...


This is supposed to be a fun thread. This is not the place to debate what liberal, anti hunting and anti sportsman judges are doing to protect wolves. Take your debate somewhere else and start your own thread on this issue.


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

Ieatshrooms said:


> I didn't take that as him expressing his opinion about the matter, more just of what the argument was in court. Relax.


It has nothing do with my opinion, and everything to do with the law as written.

The USFWS has previously tried to delist wolves in contradiction to the law. That isn't how things work - you either have to meet the requirements of the law, or change the law.


----------



## jacksonmideerhunter (Oct 9, 2011)

You guys sure are an irritable bunch...I thought hunting was supposed to be an enjoyable past time. That said if you twisted my arm and I had to pick something, it would probably be getting picked off and ousted by some critter, whether it be an old doe, red squirrel, bluejay, etc...right as prime time is setting in. But even then, pretty hard to get bothered when Im enjoying the outdoors as opposed to the rest of crap life throws at us.


----------



## bobsbeads (Jan 19, 2014)

vsmorgantown said:


> That situation is going to create several annoying days.


I Know.


----------



## 7mmsendero (Dec 2, 2010)

Mature does that could walk anywhere, but for no reason wander within bow range downwind of my gun stand. That happened Monday, but at least it was before 5. 

Deer running over to the neighboring farmer’s property. “He doesn’t want you over there, what are you doing???” That happened last night.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

When I was a kid and first started hunting there were two refugees near us both were half a section two days before season you would see lots of tracks crossing the road into those property. Then you could see them in the woods during season. Now that's annoying to everyone.


----------



## Captain of the 4-C's (Sep 11, 2003)

New one this morning - a south east wind. Who the heck sets up a stand planning for a south east wind? 6 stands set up and not a one of them is OK for this.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Just barely a SE breeze here but there's a doe south of me raising all kinds of fuss.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

waterwolf90 said:


> Guys who gotta tie a ribbon to a tree every five feet to find a stand 100yds into the woods.


That drives me nuts too. I came across one last week that you could literally see the pop up from the road. Orange ribbons on EVERY tree from the road to the blind. You could touch one ribbon from the next. I laughed and told my wife it had to be a joke from a friend of theirs. 



christophermpollard said:


> The thing that pisses me off the most is the guy who gets up half hour after sun up reeking like beer and deer camp, stumbles out the his stump, lights a cig, and ends up shooting a 10 point. I've heard that song to many times.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I’ve done that more than once. They are my favorite stories too. It’s way easier than putting in all the planning and effort to have it, more than likely, not play out in your favor.


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

jiggin is livin said:


> That drives me nuts too. I came across one last week that you could literally see the pop up from the road. Orange ribbons on EVERY tree from the road to the blind. You could touch one ribbon from the next. I laughed and told my wife it had to be a joke from a friend of theirs.
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve done that more than once. They are my favorite stories too. It’s way easier than putting in all the planning and effort to have it, more than likely, not play out in your favor.


About 35 years ago, I came home from Michigan State for the Thanksgiving holiday. Closed the Apple Core Lounge (in the Shelbyville boonies) and got home about 3am. Shook the cobwebs out about 5:30am and headed for my buddy's parent's farm. Cleared a spot in the new fallen snow and squatted up against a big Oak. Slept until about 8am when a couple gun shots rang out from across the corn field. First thing I see is a big 8 point making a bee line straight across the field toward me from about 300 yards away. When he got within about 30 yards, I put one right in his chest. He piled up about 10 yards from me. These days I can't imagine staying up until 3am and wouldn't make it near the woods in the morning if I did stay up that late.


----------



## Lund Explorer (Jan 23, 2011)

Martin Looker said:


> Just barely a SE breeze here but there's a doe south of me raising all kinds of fuss.


Probably someone trespassing within the 300 yard exclusion zone that public land is known for.


----------



## Lund Explorer (Jan 23, 2011)

Almost 250 posts here, and yet no one has mentioned those annoying flights that Aero-Med makes over your blind. The nerve of these sick and injured people.


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

Lund Explorer said:


> Almost 250 posts here, and yet no one has mentioned those annoying flights that Aero-Med makes over your blind. The nerve of these sick and injured people.


Could be worse. 

Remember these guys in the 80's and 90's?










Now that was annoying.


----------



## Former grunt (Feb 26, 2018)

Guys that when they text or call you saying that they shot one and want help tracking and you know it's about to be a "fun" adventure.


----------



## lil bluegill (Mar 11, 2017)

Former grunt said:


> Guys that when they text or call you saying that they shot one and want help tracking and you know it's about to be a "fun" adventure.


I got a couple people who will walk aimlessly in the direction they “think” the deer went after they couldn’t see it anymore. Don’t even look at the ground and just walk all over like it’s no big deal! Really frustrating but all in all it’s their deer so if they wanna lose it that’s on them.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

lil bluegill said:


> I got a couple people who will walk aimlessly in the direction they “think” the deer went after they couldn’t see it anymore. Don’t even look at the ground and just walk all over like it’s no big deal! Really frustrating but all in all it’s their deer so if they wanna lose it that’s on them.


That is frustrating. I have learned through the years that my recollection of what happened in those 3 seconds after the shot isn't usually what I thought I saw. Following the actual sign is the only way to continually be successful, especially when a blood trail isn't great. Sometimes all you have to follow is kicked up leaves for a while until you find blood again to confirm you're on the right trail. People walking all over doesn't help a single bit.

I can't count how many times what I thought happened and what actually happened aren't the same. Sometimes by as much as 10-20yd difference in where the deer actually went. 

Good one, I didn't think of it.


----------



## Captain of the 4-C's (Sep 11, 2003)

Waking up with a case of gurgle gut knowing that you will miss the start of an all day hunt. Climbing up and down a tree to relieve it is not my idea of a nice day of hunting.


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

Guys that whine & pout cause they’re not seeing any deer & refuse to make any changes & shoot down every piece of advice that is offered. That’s a real pain!!!


----------



## grouse25 (Dec 28, 2010)

John Hine said:


> Guys that whine & pout cause they’re not seeing any deer & refuse to make any changes & shoot down every piece of advice that is offered. That’s a real pain!!!


This sounds like someone in the northeast Michigan thread lol. And I would agree with the annoyance.



Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

John Hine said:


> Guys that whine & pout cause they’re not seeing any deer & refuse to make any changes & shoot down every piece of advice that is offered. That’s a real pain!!!


"You can lead a horse to water, but you can't make him drink." FM


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

John Hine said:


> Guys that whine & pout cause they’re not seeing any deer & refuse to make any changes & shoot down every piece of advice that is offered. That’s a real pain!!!


I wonder what this could be in reference to, lol. :lol:


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

jiggin is livin said:


> That is frustrating. I have learned through the years that my recollection of what happened in those 3 seconds after the shot isn't usually what I thought I saw. Following the actual sign is the only way to continually be successful, especially when a blood trail isn't great. Sometimes all you have to follow is kicked up leaves for a while until you find blood again to confirm you're on the right trail. People walking all over doesn't help a single bit.
> 
> I can't count how many times what I thought happened and what actually happened aren't the same. Sometimes by as much as 10-20yd difference in where the deer actually went.
> 
> Good one, I didn't think of it.


ALWAYS use your compass to mark the last landmark that you could see or hear the deer. Perspective changes from your stand to the ground.
Even if I see 'em go down, I'll retrieve my arrow and follow the blood trail. I mean; who doesn't like to appreciate a really good blood trail!!!
<----<<<


----------



## trailtrimmer (Nov 22, 2010)

Family members on adjacent land that trespass, share tags and shoot every doe they can on combo tags that may or may not exist.


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

John Hine said:


> Guys that whine & pout cause they’re not seeing any deer & refuse to make any changes & shoot down every piece of advice that is offered. That’s a real pain!!!


It’s weird that the likes underneath this post keep getting deleted!


----------



## bilili_3 (Feb 21, 2001)

Hadn't thought too much beyond the obvious till this morning.... People who remove my glow tacks on State land.... Always happens during rifle season when all the Yahoo's are in the woods. Really p*sses me off. Finally get a day off work and wanna try one of my bow trees and someone took my tacks. Most of the time I can find it... But I don't like to wander around in the dark on State land


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

bilili_3 said:


> Hadn't thought too much beyond the obvious till this morning.... People who remove my glow tacks on State land.... Always happens during rifle season when all the Yahoo's are in the woods. Really p*sses me off. Finally get a day off work and wanna try one of my bow trees and someone took my tacks. Most of the time I can find it... But I don't like to wander around in the dark on State land


That is a dick move!


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

onX hunt is your friend when trying to find things in the woods.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Martin Looker said:


> onX hunt is your friend when trying to find things in the woods.


I won’t use anything else. A truly priceless tool.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

fisherman 2 said:


> didn't read all 279 post so sorry if this was mention...being forced to buy a basic license when all i want is to hunt deer


I know how you feel, I have to pay for trout and salmon stocking to fish for walleye and catfish.


----------



## JUSTCATCHINUM (Feb 19, 2004)

Getting woke up from a nap while sitting against a tree in the warm sun.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Todays annoyance , one way zipper on insulated hunting bibs.


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

Martin Looker said:


> Just found a new annoying thing out here. Chickadees taking a nip of my ear. That'll make you jump.


I haven't experienced that yet, but in 2019 I had to dispute ownership of my blind with a red squirrel.


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

NormD said:


> People who use quads and buggies on Ralph Grouse Enhanced Management System (GEMS) Wildlife Management Areas during restricted seasons. Clearly there is a reason for posted signs and locked gates. However I ran into these idiots while walking out to my bling every morning last week in the U.P.


I've never understood why so many Yoopers are terrified of using their feet. It is embarrasing.


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

DecoySlayer said:


> I know how you feel, I have to pay for trout and salmon stocking to fish for walleye and catfish.


That's one reason I quit fishing.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Hearing about people cry about the base license fee or extra they have to pay for a fishing all species.

We have it good here. For less than $100 you can kill two deer, hunt small game, creel dozens of game species and get access to all kinds of boat launches, state parks and rustic spots. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Boardman Brookies said:


> Hearing about people cry about the base license fee or extra they have to pay for a fishing all species.
> 
> We have it good here. For less than $100 you can kill two deer, hunt small game, creel dozens of game species and get access to all kinds of boat launches, state parks and rustic spots.
> 
> ...


I would pay double for our deer licenses and not blink an eye. It’s by far the best 3 month entertainment expense I could ever pay for. 
Go to a one night concert these days and see how much you pay. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Slimits (Jun 30, 2014)

sniper said:


> I would pay double for our deer licenses and not blink an eye. It’s by far the best 3 month entertainment expense I could ever pay for.
> Go to a one night concert these days and see how much you pay.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


I agree fully! And maybe the dnr would stop whining about hunter numbers going down if they made more money off each tag!


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Slimits said:


> I agree fully! And maybe the dnr would stop whining about hunter numbers going down if they made more money off each tag!


Lets see the D.N.R. (and N.R.C.) perform in a manner benefitting the herd and hunters both first.
Before benefitting the D.N.R..

Of late , I'd rather have a meter maid in charge of their finances and appropriations.


----------



## Slimits (Jun 30, 2014)

Waif said:


> Lets see the D.N.R. (and N.R.C.) perform in a manner benefitting the herd and hunters both first.
> Before benefitting the D.N.R..
> 
> Of late , I'd rather have a meter maid in charge of their finances and appropriations.


Agree. But that would mean theyd have to stop beating the “kill all the deer” drums.....yea thats not going to happen.


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

I bet some on here really get worked up knowing that they pay tons of taxes that are spent on all kinds of stupid things. Makes that base license fee seem like chicken shi...


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

I hate bibs that don't have zippers that go all the way up the leg. Trying to get big boots through a small hole is a pain.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Trophy Specialist said:


> I bet some on here really get worked up knowing that they pay tons of taxes that are spent on all kinds of stupid things. Makes that base license fee seem like chicken shi...


You worry about my principles , I'll worry about your money. Make sense?


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

anagranite said:


> I hate bibs that don't have zippers that go all the way up the leg. Trying to get big boots through a small hole is a pain.


I hear ya. I picked up the First Lite Sanctuary bibs this year. They have zippers along the legs but the best feature I think is the zipper near the crotch. It unzips from the bottom so you can take a leak without unzipping your jacket 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## JohnnyB87 (Sep 27, 2018)

Joe Archer said:


> My #1 complaint is usually the weather! I swear I should change my name to "Monsoon Joe"!
> 
> I quit participating in the LFTS on 11/14 because the potential of not seeing a deer at 100 yards becomes much more significant when firearms opens. So opening morning I take 20 seconds to text the family to let them know my location on state land ... hit send... look up and see the back end of a deer that had just crossed the scrape I was hunting! :banghead3 THAT! was annoying! Thought I saw some antlers, but not sure what it was, so I passed. UN! FREAKING! BELIEVABLE!
> <----<<<


That would haunt me for a least a year


----------



## JohnnyB87 (Sep 27, 2018)

My inability to pass bucks that I should probably pass, especially when it means tagging out in bow season. Happened to me 2 out of the last three years. I get too excited and the 2.5's aren't safe. This is why they call me hot lava, excitement builds until eruption. Its a problem. My hope is that I'll be more disciplined when I'm an old crusty like you guys


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

JohnnyB87 said:


> That would haunt me for a least a year


Mad at myself? Yes! * Annoyed with mysel*f? Yes! Haunting? Not really. 
I need to know what I am shooting before I pull the trigger. That is part of my basic set of hunting principles. I could have killed the deer, but just could not squeeze it off even with the crosshairs behind the shoulder and safety off.
I don't really think "green light" or "red light"... it kind of just happens.
<----<<<


----------



## DM90 (Jan 7, 2014)

>WingIt< said:


> People who leave their tree stands out past March 1st on public land and use it as an excuse to claim “their spot or area”. A lot of guys leave them and don’t even hunt out of them, rather they use them to deter people and create a buffer zone. It’s infuriating and disrespectful. If you are one of those people then shame on you
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Best post on this thread! I agree!


----------



## tnt1960 (Apr 6, 2009)

What annoys me? Having to wear a mask wherever I go. 

Sent from my LM-G820 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Kevin Hughes said:


> People who get annoyed at nature.....while being out in nature.
> Sorry V, usually "like" your post but disagree with you on this.


I can appreciate that Kevin. I did say it meaning it to be tongue n cheek, I love all things wild and wildlife.


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

Nature also has mosquitoes, ticks, and deer flies. I could do with a few less of each one.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

HUBBHUNTER2 said:


> People shooting 60lb fawns and saying they are 1.5 yo


IDK, I kinda like the tender yearlings. Just have to shoot a couple more to fill the freezer.


----------



## NovemberWhitetailz (Oct 10, 2008)

jiggin is livin said:


> IDK, I kinda like the tender yearlings. Just have to shoot a couple more to fill the freezer.


Shoot em all.... shoot what makes your belly happy. Call a fawn a fawn......When you shoot a fawn. And a yearling is a 1.5 yo btw


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

HUBBHUNTER2 said:


> Oh I picked it up. ha ha


To be fair, I did shoot a fawn before, BB actually. I was almost sick with myself, then my Dad started in on me. That bad thing is I thought it was a decent doe, ground shrinkage was unreal. I was still hunting and it was just there 60yds away and wouldn't move. I had the body and an ear. Hind quarters and head were behind brush. Come to find out it had a badly broken leg, so that made it a little easier since it would have been eaten alive anyway. But I would take that shot, from the info I had, 100% of the time, so it bugged me.

He thought it was the funniest thing. He still makes fun of me sometimes. The look on his face when I came up, literally carrying, a deer no bigger than a big German Shepard was something I never wanna see again. Lol

Edit: He said "WTF is _that!?_ Why didn't you just put it in your back pack so you could shoot the next coyote that ran in front of you!?"


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

It may not be "out there", BUT, the man that drives his riding lawn mower, on the shoulder of the road, on the opposite side of the road from me, every day, at the same time. Not cutting, plowing, etc., just riding a little Sears riding mower. Along side a busy highway. Rain, sleet, snow, hot, cold, does not matter. Too strange


----------



## Kevin Hughes (May 2, 2018)

anagranite said:


> Nature also has mosquitoes, ticks, and deer flies. I could do with a few less of each one.


Insects don't count as nature :tsk:


----------



## Jiw275 (Jan 1, 2015)

DWI mobile?


----------



## Kevin Hughes (May 2, 2018)

DecoySlayer said:


> It may not be "out there", BUT, the man that drives his riding lawn mower, on the shoulder of the road, on the opposite side of the road from me, every day, at the same time. Not cutting, plowing, etc., just riding a little Sears riding mower. Along side a busy highway. Rain, sleet, snow, hot, cold, does not matter. Too strange


Doesn't have a drivers license and needs his daily cigs and lottery tickets.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

One could think DWI mobile, except, he does not go to a store. He does on go anywhere. Just heads north for a while, turns around, and heads south. Every day, between 1100 and 1200 hours. It's a green lawn tractor. Maybe someday I will follow him to see where he lives and ask. Then again, maybe.............................


----------



## Kevin Hughes (May 2, 2018)

anagranite said:


> A weatherman that is wrong.


That would be all of them!


----------



## HuronView (Oct 18, 2014)

1. Does poop raisins, and logs are always from a buck. 

2. Hero shots with arms extended and ears pulled back to add inches.

3. Anti-hunters who don't know where their food comes from, even if it's leafy, but point out my cruelty.

4. The head-up vs. head-down debate.

5. "Got it done."


----------

